# Yuanshu's picture thread



## yuanshu (Nov 20, 2006)

390 lbs 66 inches around and how many calories are in 70 recees cups LoL

Thanks for all the nice pm's by the way   

View attachment IMG_1143.JPG


----------



## Morgana (Nov 21, 2006)

It's nice but it can grow!


----------



## yuanshu (Nov 21, 2006)

LMAO!!! Well I guess my belly is that good haha oh well I did put on 3 pounds yesterday (I know probably water) but still hey you can check it out over on the Weight gain thread


----------



## yuanshu (Nov 21, 2006)

So I went to sit down and.......craccccck LoL :doh: oh well here are some photos of this tragic couch killing

RIP 

View attachment IMG_1151.JPG


----------



## yuanshu (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh yeah Here is new shot  

View attachment IMG_1144.JPG


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Nov 21, 2006)

Soo Sexy

Let's invest in a sturder couch this time around, ok? :smitten:


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Nov 22, 2006)

damn.

i dunno whether to say "sorry" or "congratulations!!" lol  either way you wanna go, you totally have BHM bragging rights now.


----------



## LrgrThnLf (Nov 22, 2006)

"Chipboard" is not a friend of the fat man!


----------



## yuanshu (Nov 22, 2006)

Ok I bought this shirt and it fit me perfectly in August and it is a XXL I bought at the Mudhens stadium (Tiger Farm team) Today at 395 it is a tad small  the other shot is a new sideshot by request 

Have a Great turkey all you Americans and I wish peace to everyone else 




Ciao

Steve 

View attachment IMG_1167.JPG


View attachment IMG_1161.JPG


----------



## BBWBecky (Nov 22, 2006)

* you look so hot in your pics..I just love how big your belly is and how far it hangs down....that is a huge turn on for this BBW and:smitten: FFA*


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Nov 22, 2006)

Ditto what BBWBeacky said 

:wubu:


----------



## yuanshu (Nov 24, 2006)

Well I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Please remember our Boys in Iraq they had yet another horrible day     

This will be my last Belly shot on these boards I am moving on to a Blog site to give a more rounded view (Like my body) about who I am. An agorphoic ex pastry chef who loves to write. Thanks again to Dimensions and everyone here who gave me the confidence to post pictures of myself in a Crazy world. In case you care to follow my exploits you can find me here
http://santosgotlucky.blogspot.com/

I consumed 14,137 calories yesterday....truly amazing kinda sexy but also kind of revolting LOL ya gotta call 'em as you see them haha I weigh 398. 3 pounds shy of the edge. I am gonna hit 400 and chill and enjoy being so freaking curvy and comfortable and soft for awhile then who knows I will post on my blog when I hit the big 400 )) <<<double chins Hey ya gotta call them when you see them  

I want to apologize for my sisters messy bathroom,so in return I also included a fully clothed Face shot to prove I am not narcassic <wink> 

View attachment IMG_1218.JPG


View attachment IMG_1219.JPG


View attachment IMG_1221.JPG


View attachment IMG_1224.JPG


View attachment IMG_1215.JPG


----------



## estrata (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow are you handsome. Very, very nice photos, I especially love the head shot.


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Nov 24, 2006)

Dude, you are killing me here.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Nov 25, 2006)

nice pics.

you're bigger but...


----------

